# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Oedogoniun.

## frfmfrfm

Buenas tardes después de mucho trabajo vuelvo a subir unas fotos, Oedogonium es un alga verde filamentosa que he recogido de un charco de verano. En la primera visión parece un poco amarillenta en las partes que quedan al exterior pero los filamentos sumergido es todo lo contrario. 



En esta segunda foto se puede ver como sus celulas van alineada una tras otras.



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

embalses al 100% (30-sep-2016),F. Lázaro (08-ago-2016),HUESITO (08-ago-2016),Jonasino (08-ago-2016),Los terrines (07-ago-2016),perdiguera (07-ago-2016),sergi1907 (10-ago-2016),willi (09-ago-2016)

----------


## HUESITO

Gracias tocayo.
Una pregunta, ¿os suena la palabra "ova"?
¿puede ser el alga típica de las balsas hace unos cuantos años?
Un saludo.

----------


## Jonasino

> Gracias tocayo.
> Una pregunta, ¿os suena la palabra "ova"?
> ¿puede ser el alga típica de las balsas hace unos cuantos años?
> Un saludo.





> La ova (Chara sp.), el alga milagrosa
> 
> Un bioindicador de buena calidad del agua es la presencia de ova, que puede formar extensas praderas sumergidas en aguas permanentes o estacionales, donde se refugian multitud de organismos acuáticos, siempre beneficiosos para el buen equilibrio de los ecosistemas acuáticos. Este alga, además, contribuye a depurar el agua, la mantiene transparente e incluso puede limitar la presencia de mosqutios, pues libera ciertas substancias larvicidas




Fuente: http://www.asgalanthus.org/CAST/ecobassa.php

----------

frfmfrfm (08-ago-2016),HUESITO (08-ago-2016),willi (09-ago-2016)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muchas gracias Jonasino he estado buscando esta mañana un rato y no era capaz de recordarla, a nosotros también nos colonizo una balsa y nos atasco el desagüe, tuvimos que realizar una limpieza.
Normalmente llega a las balsas a través del aire en las patas de las aves.
Lo que es la naturaleza !!!!
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Jonasino (09-ago-2016)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros una foto más a 1600 aumentos de esta alga.



En ella se puede ver las separaciones entre células llamada septos y la clorofila interior como buenas fotosintéticas.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

embalses al 100% (30-sep-2016),F. Lázaro (10-ago-2016),HUESITO (10-ago-2016),Jonasino (11-ago-2016),Los terrines (10-ago-2016),willi (09-ago-2016)

----------


## HUESITO

Gracias Francisco, parecen cañas  :Smile:

----------

frfmfrfm (10-ago-2016)

----------


## perdiguera

Pero no de cerveza, que en la época que estamos son estupendas.
Bonito trabajo, Francisco.

----------

frfmfrfm (10-ago-2016)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muchas gracias compañeros, es un placer estar con todos ustedes.
Subo una última foto que es un oogonio células hinchadas que es el órgano reproductor sexual de esta microalga.



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

embalses al 100% (30-sep-2016),HUESITO (11-ago-2016),Jonasino (11-ago-2016),Los terrines (11-ago-2016),perdiguera (11-ago-2016),willi (11-ago-2016)

----------

